
Covid-19 Delirium (Distorted Reality): Its Roots and Aftermaths - fluffernutter
https://medium.com/microbial-instincts/covid-19-delirium-its-roots-and-aftermaths-59f92c58d2b
======
rpiguy
The flu also also causes significant delirium in hospitalized patients:

[https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/full/10.1111/irv.12177](https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/full/10.1111/irv.12177)

Brain swelling caused by the flu is more dangerous than swelling caused by
SARS, this research was done in 2013. We don't know if applies to SARV COV2,
but it is a positive sign.

At this time the "discovery" that COVID-19 causes delirium in hospitalized
patients should not cause anyone to panic, as it is a well known side effect
of SARS like viruses.

Why it is being presented so sensationally I cannot say, it has been known for
three months that patients with severe symptoms that originate in the nose
(not chest) are in danger of a mild encephalopathy.

